# Great video from some old friends...



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

An NGTO member created this video on a site I run back where I used to live... thought I would share it here - maybe I'll be able to do one like this for us PFF'ers in the future...

http://www.vimeo.com/2973142


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video:bowdown thanks for sharing:clap:clap


----------

